# Best Cat Shampoo



## KittehNom

Just wondered what Shampoo others use for their cats?

I bathed Jango (5 months old) for the first time today and it was a huge sucess  He even started "swimming" in the bath (well, not swimming, it was only belly height for him, but he was happily walking around in the bath and playing)!! :shocked:

Wasn't so impressed when I had to rinse him off after lathering up with the shampoo I got from the vet though. And the hair dryer wasnt hugely popular although once he realised it was warm and pleasant he chilled out quite alot.

So can anyone recommend any specific brands? the one the vet gave me is a generic cat and dog neutral shampoo and Jango is nice and soft and fluffy now but I would like to get something nicer if there is something 

If it makes any difference he is a Birman, so has quite a light coat colour.

Many thanks!

x


----------



## messyhearts

I use Johnsson's no tears baby shampoo for my Birmans.


----------



## rcmadd

we use BLUE PEARL from groomers.

its a shampoo specifically for white cats/dogs and has a really nice after smell.. we have even had judges mention the lovely smell.


----------



## KittehNom

Thanks all for the replies 

Didnt even know where to start looking so this is really helpful :thumbup:

x


----------



## poshmog

I use House of Anju ,and Ive used loads of others ,but these do the job brilliantly.


----------



## ambercat

I use Ring 5 Bright White for my persians (I've got colourpoints, but I also use it for my solid red)  I've used it ever since I've had persians, about 14 yrs. I've tried other shampoos, but always come back to this one. RING 5 BRIGHT WHITE SHAMPOO --- Purrsonal Touch


----------



## carolmanycats

I use Jerob on the Selkirks and BioGroom on others


----------



## alisondalziel

I'm training to be an animal groomer so the world of shampoo just opened to me lol.

I thoroughly recommend Kelco shampoos, they really are the best.

I used to use Anju Beaute but find the smell a bit 'iffy', plus the person supplying the UK turned on me after i put a bottle that i decided not to use onto Ebay!! Needless to say i won't be buying from her again!! :cursing:

Pet shop shampoos are ok but if you're looking for value and quality, groomers stuff is far superior!!


----------



## fluffball

Where can I find these shampoos ? I'm using Johnsons No tears at the mo but as I would like to show in future think it might be best that I get something a bit more professional :smile5:


----------



## rcmadd

Google groomers online


----------

